# Jacksonville, FL, USA -- Old Southern City



## Chuckthedog35 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Things have changed!*



christos-greece said:


> Looks very nice town  nice place to live


Yes, is is a very nice place! And we're in motion! We have updated our downtown, like building a new courthouse, updating our football stadium, by adding 2 swimming pools and having the world's largest video boards, and it's still get updated. Took down some old buildings, updated roadways. We're changing how we look! It's a great place to live!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Btw, Jacksonville is the largest city proper in Florida (Miami is largest only when counting the metro area).


----------

